# Rival 50/34, adding Dura Ace Wheels



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

I have a full Rival compact groupset 50/34 front 12/25 rear, looking at picking up a set of Dura Ace 7850 SL Tubeless wheels. Need to get a cassette for the wheels. Should I go OG1090 SRAM cassette 11/26 or should I go with an Dura Ace or Ultegra cassette?

Also, I guess my derailleurs are ok to change cassettes from my current setup of 12/25 to 11/26 without having to change the chain or anything else, right???

Thanks for your help.


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

Based on my experience and comments by others, your Rival group will work just fine with either SRAM, Dura-Ace, or Ultegra cassettes and with low cogs up to 28 teeth. On my Addict, changing to a Dura-Ace chain made the biggest difference in smoothness and quietness.

Disclaimer: I did not have the Shimano cassettes in use with my bike long enough to notice a difference compared to my original SRAM Open Glide cassette. They are on my wife's wheels and were only ridden while mounted on my bike for 20 miles of tire testing.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

TucsonMTB, I have the PG 1070 on my bike right now, do you know if there is a noticeable difference going to the Open Glide 1090? There is certainly a price differential.


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

Weav said:


> TucsonMTB, I have the PG 1070 on my bike right now, do you know if there is a noticeable difference going to the Open Glide 1090? There is certainly a price differential.


Going from the (1070) Rival/Force Power Glide (PG) to the (1090) Red Open Glide (OG) is expensive because the Red level cassettes are lighter. That usually requires more exotic materials in bicycle components. If you can justify the cost to save the difference (one or two ounces? I don't recall) then go for it! I promise to be suitably envious. :thumbsup: 

The _Open_ versus _Power_ is a cog shape distinction. The "one missing tooth" configuration of the OG is expected to shift quicker but run more noisily. SRAM reasoned that casual riders would prefer less noise, hence Power Glide for the lower level cassettes of late.

I am too poor to own any Red cassettes, despite the weight savings. I do own both a newer PG 1070 and an older OG 1070 cassette and don't honestly notice a difference in shifting or noise. My wife says I am an insensitive guy. That might explain it. Or it could be because I have switched to Dura-Ace chains that make a huge difference for me both in greater smoothness and greater quietness, compared to the original SRAM on my Addict R4. Whatever, the both styles of cassette seem to work same for me.

Lightness, especially durable lightness as offered by Red groups is clearly worth the cost to many people. However, I don't believe the cassettes perform differently mechanically, other than their reduced attraction to the center of the planet.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

I am one of those casual riders that prefers less noise, unless the extra noise provides for an exponentially better shifting experience, it's not worth the extra money for me to shave a few ounces. I'm already shaving a pound off the bike with the new wheels. 

Sounds like you're recommending to switch out the chain to Dura Ace and stick with a PG1070 cassette for a smoother quieter drivetrain.


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

Weav said:


> I am one of those casual riders that prefers less noise, unless the extra noise provides for an exponentially better shifting experience, it's not worth the extra money for me to shave a few ounces. I'm already shaving a pound off the bike with the new wheels.
> 
> Sounds like you're recommending to *switch out the chain to Dura Ace and stick with a PG1070 cassette for a smoother quieter drivetrain*.


You nailed it. You could even wait until chain wear makes a replacement necessary. The pound saved with new wheels will provide an awesome improvement! If it does not seem to, ride them for a week and then try to switch back. If your experience is like mine, you will be shocked at how hard it is to go back to heavier wheels.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

FYI: The 1070 cassettes are nice, but the new 6700 Ultegra cassettes are really quite nice and I think shift a tad better. 

I'd pick up an Ultegra 12-25 from some place like nashbar. They have them cheap and an extra 20% off today. 

I think an 11-26 sucks, because of the large gaps. But people have different preferences for cadence.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm thinking about a 12-27, the jumps are similar to a 12-25 except for that last cogs are a 24 and a 27, plus I already have a 12-25 on my current wheels. I'll have a look at Nashbar, thx.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

12-27 is OK as well, it has a 16T cog, which I think is really useful. That's why I don't like 11-25 or 11-26 cassettes. 

My bike with Campy 11 is awesome with a 16T and 18T on a 12-25 cassette, but that is another story


----------

